# iPod - Batterie Défaillante



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2001)

Bonsoir, je me suis offert un iPod hier (FNAC Chatelet) franchement il est magnifique, pour mon premier balladeur acheter j'en suis content (Merci Steve).
Mais il y a un hic, apres + de 2 heures d'utilisation mon iPod ne fonctionne +. Il m'indique que la batterie est morte, alors que l'indicateur en est a la moitié!!!
Une idée a part le ramener???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2001)

Salut et t'as de la chance moi je n'ai pu l'utiliser que 30' - 

Après coups  l'iPod fait un bruit de réveil tictacticyac lorsque j'essaie de l'allumer - avec icones au choix du client soit iPod avec ! soit dossier avec !  soit batterie avec ! alors qu'elle a été chargée à fond pendant 3 heures

J'ai acheté le mien le 22/12  et retourne chez le revendeur pour l'échanger dès aujoud'hui - faits de même

Vu le nombre de problèmes avec cette machine - Apple aurait du l'appeler "Tayllerand" çàd de la merde dans un bas de soie 















Bonne fêtes quand même


----------



## Jean lefort2 (24 Décembre 2001)

Vraiment étrange moi je n'ai aucun problème avec et le premier jour ma batterie était chargée à bloc et j'ai pu l'utiliser immédiatement pendant près de 7heures.

Moi je l'ai acheté avec mon TI sur Apple Store.


----------



## dany (24 Décembre 2001)

c'est vraiment étonnant, j'ai un iPod depuis plusieurs
semaines, il me sert tous les jours pour supporter le
métro et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème avec !
Pour moi, c'est une vraie réussite ! en tous cas bonnes
fètes à tous @+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2001)

Je suis heureux pour vous les gars

Le mien vient de partir au SAV et pas question d'un échange standard non non - le client n'a qu'à attendre le bon vouloir du seigneur  - le DD est foutu qu'on m'a dit chez le revendeur


----------



## polo50 (25 Décembre 2001)

il y a effectivement un certain nombre de pb mais aussi
pas mal d'erreurs comises par les utilisateurs.

bien sur le pire es de vouloir partitionner un DD de ipod
ca c'est la mort certaine 

pour les pbl de batteries il faut charger des listes de pas plus de 20 mn sinon la batterie tiens à peine 3heures 
tout ca et encore bien plus est dis sur les forums et sur les nombreux sites qui ont décortiqué la bète

bien sur je ne nies pas les pbl matériels qui existent !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2001)

Je suis un peu degouter, c vraiment un super lecteur.
Ms la c la cata la maj 1.0.3 a ete retire du site de Apple. C la premiere chose ke g faite avec mon iPod, le mettre a jour  (il etait en 1.0.2).
Pour les playlists de + de 20mn c po cool. Un album c minimum 40mn,  a ce rythme la + de 100 playlists pour ecouter tout mes MP3 po cool. G remis la version 1.0.2 du Firmware avec RESTAURER je le charge a fond et on verra bien. Si vous avez de bonnes adresses de sites sur le iPod je suis preneur, merci a tous et passez de bonnes fêtes @+.


----------



## dany (25 Décembre 2001)

Il y a un problème avec cette M.A.J, on en parle sur
Mac G et ici :
docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120077
@+ et bonne fète !


----------



## Arno (25 Décembre 2001)

*MOELLEUX NOEL MES CAILLES !!!*


----------



## MarcMame (26 Décembre 2001)

Bien... Que quelqu'un donne un jouet à ARNO et qu'il monte dans sa chambre !


----------



## Jean lefort2 (26 Décembre 2001)

Moi je n'ai aucun problème avec mon IPOD, toutes les mises à jour même la dernière 1.03 est dessus et une meilleure qualité de son est percue sur la totalité des morceaux, superbe.

Bon courage à ceux qui ont des problèmes avec leur IPOD.

A oui j'ai un petit problème à certains moments ma roue frotte du côté gauche, c'est très énervant quelqu'un à t-il trouvé comment peut on faire pour supprimer ceci.`
`
Et aussi les rayures, un calvère, j'en ai plusieurs sur le face blanche ainsi que sur le miroir c'est vraiment dommage, comment peut on les supprimer?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2001)

Comme pour les cubes avec un produits pour vitre aquarium


----------

